
Stop your computer from overheating by stacking copper coins on it - ashitlerferad
http://www.sciencealert.com/stop-your-computer-overheating-by-stacking-copper-coins-on-it?perpetual=yes&limitstart=1
======
DrScump
Gee, that's helpful. Where do they propose Americans _find_ copper coins? Even
the 1 cent piece is 97.5% zinc.

